# Nvme drive setup



## Al89 (Dec 29, 2022)

Hi,

I hope that someone can help me. This is kinda a newbe question. I have never setup an NVMe drive before. I am not looking to make it boot from it, just use it. I have FreeBSD 13.1 installed on a SATA drive. It boots fine from there. I only see one line in the dmesg about the NVMe drive. If I go to /dev then I see nvme0 and nvme0ns1, but there is no nvd0. Is this a problem with the drive, or am I missing something on setting it up.  What needs to happen for the device to appear.

Thanks,
Al89


----------



## SirDice (Dec 30, 2022)

Try loading nvd(4):

```
DESCRIPTION
     The nvd driver exposes NVM Express (NVMe) namespaces as disks to the
     kernel disk storage API.  It depends on the nvme(4) driver for
     notification of existing NVMe namespaces and submission of NVM I/O
     commands.

     Device nodes from the nvd driver will have the format /dev/nvdX and are
     GEOM(4) disks which can be partitioned by geom(8).  Note that device
     nodes from the nvme(4) driver are not GEOM(4) disks and cannot be
     partitioned.
```


----------



## yuripv79 (Dec 30, 2022)

That's strange as nvd is in GENERIC, so unless you are using custom kernel, it should be there (as well as nda(4)).

Try running `nvmecontrol identify nvme0ns1` and check if it looks sane (i.e. size, block size, etc. are normal). If it's not, you could try re-creating the namespace using nvmecontrol(8).


----------



## Al89 (Dec 30, 2022)

I am running a custom kernel and it doesn't look like device nvd is compiled into it.  

nvmecontrol identify nvme0ns1 looks normal. I don't see a problem with it. 

Thank you! 

Rebuilding kernel and giving it another try.


----------

